# Digital plastisol film suppliers



## obzelite (Aug 6, 2008)

Im chasing the digital transfer film to do digital plastisol transfers.

i'm not having much luck, only supplier i can find https://www.coveme.com/ktr-digital-ecosolvent-print/ has no stock and despite having it on their website have told me they dont intend to restock unless i order 2700square metres.
makes me think they just buy and rebrand it as theirs.

i can order the finished product from https://www.vicontransfers.com.au/
but when i have a wide format solvent printer and we screenprint i may as well bring it all in house. 
its a great solution for full colour screen printing, not a horrible rubber feeling transfer like the printable vinyl from stahls and washerbility is 1000% better than the inkjet paper transfers.
these guys in germany also supply the finished product.
https://transferwelt24.de/digitaltransferdruck/

frustrating people are doing this and my suppliers have no clue


----------



## JynxDezyns (Mar 7, 2019)

Perhaps.....

https://www.leapfroginkspot.com.au/catalog/plastisol-transfer-paper-and-glues-c-82_161/

or

https://gjs.co/supplies/c91/transfer-papers


----------



## obzelite (Aug 6, 2008)

no, that's all traditional plastisol transfer paper. this is roll media that goes thru a solvent wide format printer, like a mimaki or a roland, the printed images is then backed with a white screen print and adhesive powder same as traditional transfers except its now a full colour 1200dpi image that heat presses on and looks and feels like a screenprint


----------



## JynxDezyns (Mar 7, 2019)

Maybe try these guys then, if they can't help you with the paper perhaps they can point you in the right direction.

https://www.starleaton.com.au/


----------

